# .22's for coyotes?



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Could a light round like a .17hmr, .22lr, or a .22magum really kill a coyote? I think it would be to small of a round, maybe if you hit the head.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say it could, because many people have done it. There are much better choices though.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

unless they're in a trap, I wouldn't waste my time. Pick up something larger, a 22 centerfire would be a good start.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Short answer, yes a .22 rimfire or the like will kill a coyote. They'll also kill a deer. Doesnt mean its a good choice.


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

The only .22 long rifle load I would use is the CCI Stinger. (32 gr hollow points at 1640 fps) They are the most wollop you can put through a standard .22 rifle. I'd keep my shots to 75 yards or less and go for behind the ear or absolute broadside behind the shoulder. No angled shots of any kind.

Are centerfires a better yotie gun? Absolutely, but if you have a .22, use the Stingers confidently.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

theres a reason i dont even own a .22lr, seen way to many ***** get up and run away after having shots put in vital zone...it works but theres so many good coyote guns why would you want to waste your time, 22 mag close range i would consider but on my part it would be a spur of the moment thing


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO they can be killed with a 22 but i could kill them with a tire iron that does not mean you should carry one. you owe you quarry a clean kill burn the powder and kill them right. I carry a 22mag on my fox spots but i have only shot two yotes with it and they were inside of 100 and i still think unless they are in a trap you NEED a centerfire gun.


----------



## AR_guy_15 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just like any caliber the .22 is a great gun. But it has its purpose. In some situations its the only option but if you can get around it there are much better choices out there. I stick with. 223 its fairly cheap and doesn't do alot of damage on the outside but with the heavier bullet and higher velocity its stops them in their tracks with little to no suffering. You can place the shot in the vitals and get the job done. With a .22 even though some people are against it I would go for a head shot and I would go any farther than 75 to 100 yards at the farthest. If its past 50 I would start thinking of letting it get away


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree 1000% about NOT using .22's for '*****. They are, pound for pound one of the hardest animals to kill. I've had them run off after being shot dead center with a .223. Granted, they didn't get more than 25-30 yards, but the idea of if not dropping in its 5 fingered tracks after a direct hit with a hollow point .223 speaks volumes of its tenacity. Nasty little buggers.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

actually im gunna say badgers are the hardest to kill, same size, but tougher and dang aggressive, I'm starting to lean toward the theory that if its close enough for a kill shot with a 22, you also have the option of just using the gun as a club and achieving better results


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting comments on the lethalness of the .22lr and many simply not even close to accurate. Out to 75 yards it is a very effective killer on coyote and fox. Thin skins and the bullets do not exit the other side instead expend all energy into the critter. Lung shots are the preferred option, head and neck second. Stay out of the shoulder area and they work great.

Back before I had a center fire rifle for coyotes we used the .22lr or some had the .22mag but it took discipline in passing marginal shots and it also took knowing your rifle. IF I HAD ANOTHER OPTION I would not take the .22lr but if that was the only option I would not hesitate to use it but in the proper manner.

Now ***** and badgers they can absorb a lot of .22 rounds and keep going!


----------



## Guido (Oct 30, 2011)

Being that I live in Wisconsin, the Badger State, we're not allowed to shoot badgers. I have no doubt they'd be very hard to drop with almost any gun, let alone a .22. I hold to my initial comment of the .22 CCI Stinger being the only .22 round I'd consider for coyotes, only under 75 yards, only with well placed shots.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Guido said:


> I have no doubt they'd be very hard to drop with almost any gun, let alone a .22.


Ummmmmm you should make a visit to somewhere you can and give it a try, there nothing to joke about, i had a misplaced shot on one and he made it into some cedar trees so i bellied into them(not a good idea) and he turned and snarled at me, three shots into his fore head with a 22 mag and then he started crawling away from me and a neck shot is what did it, now i understand that their skull is pretty tuff but the i had the end of the barrel touching it, and the next one i went chasing after over a hill and when i got to the top i turned around becuase he was chasing me, they are some pretty nasty creatures, i think the ocasional mountain lion around here is the only thing worse than them


----------

